# Overstocked on papayas



## Dina (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi guys!
Our papaya tree has at least 40 papayas on it.  They're not ripe enough to cut yet but I'd like some ideas on what to do with so many of them.  I'm going to need recipes and preservation suggestions, please.  Thanks so much.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2008)

dina, if you don't want to wait, unripened papayas are good to eat.

you can skin them, then julienne the flesh. mix with julienned unripened mango, thinly sliced red onion, chopped cilantro, a minced hot pepper, rice vinegar, and a splash of thai fish sauce. let marinate in the fridge so all of the flavors meld, then use this as a topping for a crispy panko fried fish like snapper or tilapia. it's one of dw's all time favourite meals.

or you can slice the upper third of an unripened papaya (laid on it side) so that you just cut into the seed cavity. clean out seeds, fill cavity with browned ground meat or chunky seafood (crab, shrimp, etc) mixed with sweated diced veggies (onions, celery, peppers, fennel, carrots, zucchini, eggplant, etc.) and some herbs. place the top back on to the papaya, secure if necessary, then bake at 350 until the papaya is soft through.

hth.


----------



## Dina (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow BT!  Those are mouthwatering recipes.  I will try it today as I'm making some tilapia for dinner and have some thawed out ground meat in the fridge.  Great timing for your suggestions.  Thank you.


----------



## Dina (Aug 30, 2008)

No Kades.  I don't own a dehydrator.  Boohoo!  That's the first thing that came to mind.  I guess I'll check into buying one soon.  Thanks.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 30, 2008)

You could make a mango, papaya, red onion & avocado salsa, & serve with crab cakes, salmon, fish or chicken:

Mango Papaya Salsa

Fruit tart - mango, papaya, strawberries, kiwis.

Add them to a salad w mango, avocado, mushroom, mandarin oranges or star fruit & coconut w lime juice.

Fruit salad with coconut, macadamia nuts, star fruit, etc.

Smoothies

Shred the papaya & serve over (shrimp/seafood) salad or scallops.

How about Papaya Pancakes with Pineapple syrup or ginger butter as a side for grilled fish:

http://www.chowfoods.com/recipes/index.aspx?recipeid=38


----------



## miniman (Aug 30, 2008)

When they are ripe, half a papaya (we used to call them pawpaw) with the seeds removed and then lemon or lime squeezed over, makes a great breakfast. 

Cube them and add to other fruit for a fantastic fruit salad.


----------



## Dina (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions you all.  Please keep them coming.  Does papaya jam or preserves taste good?  Has anyone every made it before?


----------



## attie (Sep 1, 2008)

miniman said:
			
		

> (we used to call them pawpaw)


We still do, however, we tend to refer to the red flesh variety as Papayas. They won't all ripen at once, naturally, so I guess you will be able to enjoy them for an extended period. I have tried Pawpaw chutney and enjoyed it but I don't have the recipe I'm afraid.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, you could always send some up north a little way, lol


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 1, 2008)

You are so lucky Dina to have papaya trees .  In India where papayas were abundant here are two popular things we made with it.  

Papaya Cream:

You need ripe papaya for this.  Put papaya chunks into a blender and puree it.  If it's not extremely sweet you can add sugar to help make it sweeter.  

Store in the refrigerator until it's super chilled. 

Take 5-6 salted crackers (any kind you like) and 5-6 honey maid crackers and then grind them into powder.  

Take two cups of cream, put some vanilla and a tiny bit of sugar and beat it with a balloon whisk until it's slightly firm.  

Pour some papaya mixture in a serving bowl, glass of your choice, sprinkle a tbsp of cracker mixture on it, spread the whipped cream and serve.  It's really good. 


We also make a raw papaya salad that is delicious.  To make it you need to shredd the green papaya and mix it with lime juice, cilantro, some freshly ground cumin powder, salt, sugar and red chili powder.  Stir it and cover and let it sit for an hour in the refrigerator prior to serving.  It goes well as a side with fish or chicken breast.


----------



## Dina (Sep 2, 2008)

You all are awsome!  The papaya cream sounds wonderful Yakuta.  Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## sattie (Sep 2, 2008)

miniman said:


> When they are ripe, half a papaya (we used to call them pawpaw) with the seeds removed and then lemon or lime squeezed over, makes a great breakfast.
> 
> Cube them and add to other fruit for a fantastic fruit salad.


 
I agree with the lime/papaya combo.  I thought it was crazy till a lady at work turned me onto it.  What delicious and simple treat!


----------



## Dina (Nov 19, 2008)

The papayas are ripe and so sweet now.  We've been dicing them and eating them plain...simply delicious.  This morning, I decided to make a smoothie with skim milk, sugar and ice and cubed papaya but I could not develop a taste for it.  Did I miss an ingredient that will give it a kick?  Hmmm....


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 19, 2008)

Dina said:


> The papayas are ripe and so sweet now.  We've been dicing them and eating them plain...simply delicious.  This morning, I decided to make a smoothie with skim milk, sugar and ice and cubed papaya but I could not develop a taste for it.  Did I miss an ingredient that will give it a kick?  Hmmm....



Add a bit of crushed ginger.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 19, 2008)

In Costa Rica, we drink a lot of refrescos naturales (natural fruit drinks) made with papaya.  Peel and cut papaya, place in blender with a little water, ice, and sugar to taste, and blend until smooth.  If desired, you can run it through a sieve to remove some of the pulp but we usually drink it right out of the blender.


----------

